# Occlusion while bolusing



## brett (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone had an occlusion in their pump half way through a bolus delivery?  Happened today and was unsure of how many units was delivered. it had started counting down and then had the message and everything stopped.  I fixed the problem and manually entered what I thought was left to be done.  All ok after too.  So, was that correct and can you check how many units had been bolused before the occlusion occurred.  Using acvu check combo.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 11, 2013)

I've only had that twice, both times it was a reasonable time since my last dose, so I was able to use the 'insulin on board' to get an idea of how much had been delivered. I was still pretty unsure though and kept a close eye on BGs for the next few hours. 

What was wrong with the set?


----------



## brett (Apr 11, 2013)

No idea, think the tubing was just too tangled.  As soon as I took the pump out of my pocket, and straightened the tubing error message went, was just unsure of bolus amount.  Did guess remaining and  kept a close eye on things.  That was.my first bolus using It, typical.  Have bolused for tea and all ok.


----------



## Julia (Apr 11, 2013)

It takes a few units to not go in to build up enough pressure for the pump to register an occlusion. If it happened to me, I would have assumed none of the bolus would have gone in, but it's better to be conservative and correct a couple of hours later.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, would it be possible to check the bolus history ? (not sure if this is correct, just an idea)

You did well to guestimate the rest - well done.


----------



## brett (Apr 11, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Hi, would it be possible to check the bolus history ? (not sure if this is correct, just an idea)
> 
> You did well to guestimate the rest - well done.



Thanks, not sure how to check history, alot of reading to do lol.

I was watching everything like a hawk, being my first one and noticed the number left just before the occlusion lol.


----------



## Julia (Apr 11, 2013)

Just read it's your first day! Good luck!!! All very nerve racking, so much to take in, but soon it will all seem so natural


----------



## brett (Apr 11, 2013)

Julia said:


> Just read it's your first day! Good luck!!! All very nerve racking, so much to take in, but soon it will all seem so natural



So far so good  and great numbers.  am a bit nervous about having our connected all night.  Will be a first for me three in a bed, me,mrs,pump


----------



## m1dnc (Apr 12, 2013)

What bad luck on your first day. I've had my pump for a little over a year now and only had one occlusion warning - I can't remember why now. That Roche tubing is pretty tough. I've experimented on used tubing and tied it into all sorts of knots to try to get to kink it but without success. The rep told me it is double layered to prevent kinking.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 12, 2013)

brett said:


> So far so good  and great numbers.  am a bit nervous about having our connected all night.  Will be a first for me three in a bed, me,mrs,pump



Hope your first night went well Brett.

I experimented with 'free roaming' and various other options in the first week, but settled to clipping to the waistband of whatever I'm wearing. I'm sure you'll find somewhere for night time that means you don't even think about it soon enough.


----------



## brett (Apr 12, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope your first night went well Brett.
> 
> I experimented with 'free roaming' and various other options in the first week, but settled to clipping to the waistband of whatever I'm wearing. I'm sure you'll find somewhere for night time that means you don't even think about it soon enough.



Ok first night, went with free roaming in the End, didn't cause a problem but did stop me getting to sleep as quick as I usually do.  Sure il get used to it.


----------



## tracey w (Apr 21, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Hi, would it be possible to check the bolus history ? (not sure if this is correct, just an idea)
> 
> You did well to guestimate the rest - well done.



Yes happened once or twice in 4 years not so bad.  Have same pump, on handset press tick first info gives amount total insulin in reservoir press tick again gives bolus history if i remember right it showed for example had 3 units at time,  so was easy to work out what i needed.


----------

